# HELP!!! 64 days and no signs of labor!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would not fret over it to the point of doing a section if it were me. If you didn't do progesterone testing to determine when she ovulated, it is entirely possible she didn't ovulate until Oct11 or 12. And maybe even later- especially since there are only two puppies- I would suspect unless something was acting on her eggs she didn't ovulate till well after she was bred. 
Sperm from a live cover can live over a week, and her standing for breeding isn't really an indicator of ovulation either. 

Keep taking her temp- do it at least twice a day and 3X is better- look for it to drop below 98 then expect puppies within 12 hours or so. That's my experience. They can start a drop and take days getting below 98...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Keep taking her temp- do it at least twice a day and 3X is better- look for it to drop below 98 then expect puppies within 12 hours or so. That's my experience. They can start a drop and take days getting below 98...


That would be 36.6 celsius for you, OP.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OP while it is very true that singletons often require a section, and sometimes even twobies are very large (I have two very large boys right now!) without having any idea when she ovulated I really would be hesitant to do a section. I know I said it earlier but it has been weighing on me... it's just that IF she didn't ovulate till days after she was bred, your litter will be very early if labor hasn't started and you do a section. I am assuming a progesterone level can't be done there- but if it can you can also do it now, to see when she is nearing term. My own repro wants the value to be under 3.0ng/ml before she will section and only if it is Friday afternoon...otherwise she likes it to be 2. and if that's an option you might check it to see where she's at. Early babies are so much harder to raise and if they can cook long enough to be vigorous and your girl isn't having to get over a surgery that is always a best case scenario. 

If progesterone testing isn't an option for you- i still think with the risk of puppies being much younger than you think they are and the risks of early babies outweigh the likelihood she won't go in labor. Of course keep taking her temp, and keep feeling movement a couple times a day. Watch her for discharge, my own girl who just had two puppies had a mucousy slightly discolored discharge 7 days before she actually whelped them.


----------



## Miracle Love (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Robin, thank you for your advice!! 

Yes unfortunately progesterone testing is not available here. So I guess I am going to keep monitoring on her temp and behavior. She has had discharge (slightly discolored..yellow-ish?) with no odor... but this discharge was there since the early stages of pregnancy. Now, its just coming out more. 

Her mammary glands have grown and small droplets of milk have come out when I press on it. But very little. Otherwise, everything else is as usual. 

I will keep updating and let you know how it goes. So far, today's morning temp is still at 37.9 celsius. Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## Miracle Love (Nov 3, 2016)

Update:

Its day 67 from first mating and day 64 from second mating. Her temperature last night has dropped to 37.0 celsius and remains till now (noon). She has not been eating since yesterday and started some digging today. Hopefully this is the time. I still can feel the baby movements in her belly. 

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like she's entering stage one zone. She could actually stay in stage one for a couple of days. It's maddening....
I will hope she gets right to it for you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How's it going? 
Got puppies yet?


----------



## Miracle Love (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Robin! 

Thank you for checking in. She had her baby on the 11th December 2017. She didn't really showed much signs except for the not eating part. She only started digging once and temp stayed at 37.1 celsius. Then suddenly she started having contractions for 30 minutes and out came the puppy! Turns out its a singleton pup. Male and weighs 550grams! Huge!!

Took her to the vet after 12 hours of no more contraction (since initially vet said 2 pups during ultrasound and X-ray)... but all was clear and its a single pup. 

Here I'll try to attach some pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, pup is beautiful. 
Great to hear everything went well.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations. So glad pup and Mom are well


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wonderful! 
He is gorgeous.
So, I think that makes 65 days from second breeding..if you are going to attempt it again,
probably send her to the stud dog owner for a week or so after she's 10 days into her cycle and maybe you will get a big litter!


----------



## Miracle Love (Nov 3, 2016)

If she was late this time, and since you suggest to mate her later in her cycle, does it mean that she's always better mated later in the cycle? *Just curious.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad all went well. I had one who was mated each time at 21 days after start of heat and had 10 puppies each time. Before that I had her mated at 14 & 15 days and she was empty. Good luck with your lovely big puppy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww... congrats to you and Mom...what a handsome boy he is.. .


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations on the little fellow! I hope both mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

No telling- I don't know what days she was bred (in her cycle). She could have been way early *but i doubt it since it was a boy* or way late. Even if you can't do progesterone, your vet can almost certainly check her for cornified cells (YOU could probably even do this if you have a microscope, it isn't hard) , which is what we used to do long ago... and take her at that time to the stud dog's to stay till she won't stand for him.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Adorable pup!


----------



## Miracle Love (Nov 3, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> No telling- I don't know what days she was bred (in her cycle). She could have been way early *but i doubt it since it was a boy* or way late. Even if you can't do progesterone, your vet can almost certainly check her for cornified cells (YOU could probably even do this if you have a microscope, it isn't hard) , which is what we used to do long ago... and take her at that time to the stud dog's to stay till she won't stand for him.


Thank you Prism. I'll do a research on it. 

And thank you to everyone here! Mom and pup are doing really well.. though mom is sometimes fed up when the baby cries. Lol. I am glad I joined this forum and get to learn lots of about golden retriever. It sure is very different over here where people just breed the dog for money. Not about maintaining or improving the breed. I hope one day I get to go to States and learn directly from a reputable breeder. Would be awesome to see shows too!


----------

